# Nuevo vídeo filtrado del F-35C



## octopodiforme (6 Feb 2022)

Del accidente en el USS _Carl Vinson_, el 24 de enero.


----------



## Karamba (6 Feb 2022)

Aaaaaaaatomarporculo bicicleta!


----------



## LionelHutz (6 Feb 2022)

sounds legit


----------



## Vilux (6 Feb 2022)

La bañera volante se cayó sobre la pista como un pedrolo.


----------



## Plutarko (6 Feb 2022)

Buena forma de gastar 117 millones de dolares.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Feb 2022)

Qué podía salir mal...


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Feb 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Buena forma de gastar 117 millones de dolares.



¿Y lo que se van a ahorrar en mantenimiento?


----------



## das kind (6 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933999
> 
> 
> Qué podía salir mal...



¿Estaba a los mandos?


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Feb 2022)

das kind dijo:


> ¿Estaba a los mandos?



Eso me pregunto yo también.


----------



## cucerulo (6 Feb 2022)

Último pensamiento del piloto antes de pegárserla: "Mmmmm... algo se me olvida, pero no sé qué... ah, si, joder, el tren de aterrizaje...".


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Feb 2022)

das kind dijo:


> ¿Estaba a los mandos?





Aún no está confirmado oficialmente, en cualquier caso espero que si es ella no le abran expediente por semejante accidente sin importancia, es tan pizpi que se merecería un ascenso.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Feb 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Buena forma de gastar 117 millones de dolares.



Mucho más habrán perdido si lo recuperan los chinos.

Mucho mucho más.


----------



## Sigpac (6 Feb 2022)

cucerulo dijo:


> Último pensamiento del piloto antes de pegárserla: "Mmmmm... algo se me olvida, pero no sé qué... ah, si, joder, el tren de aterrizaje...".



En otro vídeo se ve que llevaba abajo el tren de aterrizaje.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Feb 2022)

¿qué sensores utiliza un F35 para aterrizar?

simplemente con que se guie con GPS-mil ya puede ser jammeado y spoofeado (via replay attacks) por los chinos.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933999
> 
> 
> Qué podía salir mal...



Solo servis para justificar las paguitas de las asociaciones hembristas que lean esto. Si es que no eres una hembrista paguitera infiltrada.

las pilotos son anecdoticas, y las que haya seguro que tienen menos errores humanos que los hombres, por la presion de ser 1 de cada mil hombres.

No tiene porqué hacerlo peor, porque no hace falta fuerza fisica, y porque sea cuales sean las caracteristicas que hagan falta, al elegir 1 cada millon de mujeres para el puesto, seguro que será apta sí o sí.

Además en el caso del aterrizaje de un F35 seguro que está casi todo el proceso automatizado.

No creo que sea casualidad el lugar donde se ha estampado.

Huele a guerra electronica china.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Aún no está confirmado oficialmente, en cualquier caso espero que si es ella no le abran expediente por semejante accidente sin importancia, es tan pizpi que se merecería un ascenso.



¿Cómo se llama?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Solo servis para justificar las paguitas de las asociaciones hembristas que lean esto. Si es que no eres una hembrista paguitera infiltrada.
> 
> las pilotos son anecdoticas, y las que haya seguro que tienen menos errores humanos que los hombres, por la presion de ser 1 de cada mil hombres.
> 
> ...




Otro virgen que desconoce como (no) reaccionan las mujeres en situaciones bajo alta presión.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Otro virgen que desconoce como (no) reaccionan las mujeres en situaciones bajo alta presión.



La mayoria de mujeres, no las pilotos, para una entre un millon que eligen, no van a elegir a la mas inepta.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llama?




NPI, la foto la han subido en un hilo de forchan al respecto.


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 Feb 2022)

A ver qué presupuesto dan los del seguro para chapa y pintura.


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Feb 2022)

Las cuotas son las cuotas, seguro que había un piloto mejor, pero como lo que cuenta es la cantidad de melanina en la piel o lo que tienen entre las piernas, antes que la valía y destreza del piloto, pues así va todo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Feb 2022)

La diferencia radica en que estos hijos de puta, te obligan a comprar la mierda por la que han invertido miles y miles de millones de dolares, y nosotros por nuestro submarino que se hunde no puja ni Dios.


----------



## wolfy (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Solo servis para justificar las paguitas de las asociaciones hembristas que lean esto. Si es que no eres una hembrista paguitera infiltrada.
> 
> las pilotos son anecdoticas, y las que haya seguro que tienen menos errores humanos que los hombres, por la presion de ser 1 de cada mil hombres.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas.

El cerebro de la mujer está evolutivamente peor adaptado y tiene dificultades con relación a la percepción espacial y de distancias. 

Aparte que la ansiedad y el estrés afectan mucho más al cerebro del sexo femenino que al masculino. 

Por último, los aterrizajes no están automatizados, y mucho menos para aterrizar en un portaaviones.

Blanco y en Botella.


----------



## wolfy (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> La mayoria de mujeres, no las pilotos, para una entre un millon que eligen, no van a elegir a la mas inepta.



Eligen o cubren cupo?


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> Te equivocas.
> 
> El cerebro de la mujer está evolutivamente peor adaptado y tiene dificultades con relación a la percepción espacial y de distancias.
> 
> ...



Que sí, que la mayoria de mujeres lo hacen peor.

Pero da igual, siempre hay excepciones, y es una profesion que muy pocas personas de un pais desempeñan, a elegir entre un vasta cantidad de candidatos, por tanto, eligen a las excepciones que lo hacen bien, no a la media que lo haria mal.

No creo que sea casualidad donde ocurre.

Guerra electronica china saboteando sensores para un correcto aterrizaje.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

WATCH US F-35 fighter jet’s fiery crash on carrier in new leaked VIDEO


New video has emerged online showing the American F-35C fighter jet’s crash on the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson




www.rt.com





En una mierda volante de 100$ millones ultimo modelo el aterrizaje debe estar asistido por mil instrumentos, sensores y software.

Alguno de ellos debio recibir una cantidad extra de bytes chinos.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

Bueno, el carrier ruso cuando fue para siria perdió 2 aviones en la operacion de aterrizaje en 3 semanas.


----------



## preludio (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> ¿qué sensores utiliza un F35 para aterrizar?
> 
> simplemente con que se guie con GPS-mil ya puede ser jammeado y spoofeado (via replay attacks) por los chinos.



..abrumado por sus conocimientos de aeronáutica me encuentro.

Tenga un mínimo de vergüenza torera, que es ud burbujo.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

preludio dijo:


> ..abrumado por sus conocimientos de aeronáutica me encuentro.
> 
> Tenga un mínimo de vergüenza torera, que es ud burbujo.



Pues por eso pregunto.

En un foro no se deberia tener verguenza alguna a la hora de plantear posibilidades.

Que GPS-mil se puede trucar (bloquear-jamming, y alterar la posicion-spoofing) y eso afecta a la navegacion no es ninguna tonteria, así capturaron los iranies el drone RQ-170. Con ataques de pulse replay (añadiendo un delay a la señal para alterar la posicion en la que el drone creia que estaba aterrizando).


----------



## TylerDurden99 (7 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933999
> 
> 
> Qué podía salir mal...



Fuente amigo?


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Feb 2022)

Esos aviones se aterrizan a mano con ILS (un sistema de retícula por radiofrecuencia de tipo arriba-abajo y izquierda- derecha). Si viérais series de desastres aéreos lo sabríais.

Ese avión iba a velocidad incorrecta y se nota que intenta remontar, pero ya tenía inercia hacia abajo y poca sustentación (y menos sustentaciń si tiras de palanca). 

El otro accidente que habeis puesto fue mala suerte. El motor izquierdo se le apagó, ella no se dio cuenta (lo mismo pensó que era un golpe de viento que le hacía desviar a la izquierda) y al encender el postquemador para aumentar la velocidad y abortar se le giró el aparato porque solo tenía un motor, el derecho. Seguro que se le encendieron luces en su panel, pero es difícil juzgarla.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> ¿qué sensores utiliza un F35 para aterrizar?



Por el vídeo, diría que ninguno.


----------



## NIKK (7 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933999
> 
> 
> Qué podía salir mal...



No jodas nene que ha sido una fémina...


----------



## NIKK (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> La mayoria de mujeres, no las pilotos, para una entre un millon que eligen, no van a elegir a la mas inepta.



    eres un flipado colega, o eso o vives en el mundo de bambi como ellas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


>



aquí se le ve el pelo por el casco, jijiji


----------



## uno_de_tantos (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> La mayoria de mujeres, no las pilotos, para una entre un millon que eligen, no van a elegir a la mas inepta.



En esa reflexión te falta una parte importante, de ahí que sea errónea.

La selección que comentas (1 entre un millón) ya se hace previamente entre todos los candidatos masculinos, por lo tanto las mujeres no deben igualar las características de otra mujer entre un millón. Deben, y ahí está el origen del problema, igualarse a un hombre entre un millón de hombres.

Si lo piensas, ese hecho es absolutamente diferente a ser superior a la mayoría de hombres normales (si fuese el caso), y dejaría como anecdótica su superioridad sobre la inmensa mayoría de las mujeres. No compite, ni se le compara, con los dos grupos anteriores.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (7 Feb 2022)

En el DCS yo lo hago mejor.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (7 Feb 2022)

Call the ball


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> A ver qué presupuesto dan los del seguro para chapa y pintura.



Cuando hice la mili había un f18 en reparación, llevaba más gastado en piezas que lo que costó nuevo.


----------



## PasoLeati (7 Feb 2022)

Ramp strike. El piloto ha tenido mucha suerte, primero de no quedar incapacitado en el impacto, y luego de conseguir eyectarse en un ángulo razonable antes de irse al mar con los restos del avión.
















Cui Bono dijo:


> ... El otro accidente que habeis puesto fue mala suerte. El motor izquierdo se le apagó, ella no se dio cuenta (lo mismo pensó que era un golpe de viento que le hacía desviar a la izquierda) y al encender el postquemador para aumentar la velocidad y abortar se le giró el aparato porque solo tenía un motor, el derecho. Seguro que se le encendieron luces en su panel, pero es difícil juzgarla.




El mishap de "Revlon" no tiene misterio. Ward "Mooch" Carroll, ex- Tomcat RIO, nos lo explica aquí:



Simplificando, el Tomcat era un avión muy cabrón en el apontaje, especialmente el F14A con los motores TF30. Hultgreen experimentó un compressor stall, hizo lo contrario a lo especificado en el procedimiento _(aprendido con sangre en mishaps previos)_, perdió el control, y para cuando se eyectó ya estaba fuera de la envolvente, sin posibilidad de sobrevivir.

Nunca debería haber estado a los mandos de un Tomcat sin la experiencia suficiente _(la USN era muy consciente de lo difícil de apontar que era el F-14, y solo los mejores y más experimentados pilotos iban al Tomcat)_.

Ejemplo paradigmático de corrección política versus implacables realidades de la física.



Y ya puestos, una pequeña batallita del Tomcat.

Si habéis visto _The Final Countdown_ ("El Final de la Cuenta Atrás"), igual os habéis preguntado qué diablos es esa cuerda que se menea delante del parabrisas del piloto:







Es un _yaw string_, un indicador de guiñada. En los primeros años del F-14 el instrumento electrónico del panel que indicaba la guiñada no era muy de fiar, asi que los pilotos, en la mejor tradición de los tiempos de von Richthofen, ponían esa cuerda por si las flies _(la cuerda es de fiar, como el mecanismo de un botijo)_.


----------



## PasoLeati (7 Feb 2022)

*IRIAF F-14A Tomcat crashes, both crew members ejected safely*

Las estimaciones en 2013~14 eran que les quedaban entre 19 y 28 operativos, de los 79 originales. A 2022 les deben quedar todavía menos.


Paradojas de la vida, en 2015 los F-14A iraníes escoltaron a Tu-95 rusos en misiones sobre Siria:




El Tomcat se diseñó originalmente para cazar bombarderos de largo alcance soviéticos, como el Tu-95. Oh the irony!


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

Hombre, los iraníes no aterrizaban ni desplegaban de portaaviones.


----------



## bigmaller (7 Feb 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Ramp strike. El piloto ha tenido mucha suerte, primero de no quedar incapacitado en el impacto, y luego de conseguir eyectarse en un ángulo razonable antes de irse al mar con los restos del avión.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934338
> 
> ...



A mi me parece que la eyección ha sido automatica. 

En esas circunstancias, tirar de palanca me parece increible.


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Feb 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> En esa reflexión te falta una parte importante, de ahí que sea errónea.
> 
> La selección que comentas (1 entre un millón) ya se hace previamente entre todos los candidatos masculinos, por lo tanto las mujeres no deben igualar las características de otra mujer entre un millón. Deben, y ahí está el origen del problema, igualarse a un hombre entre un millón de hombres.
> 
> Si lo piensas, ese hecho es absolutamente diferente a ser superior a la mayoría de hombres normales (si fuese el caso), y dejaría como anecdótica su superioridad sobre la inmensa mayoría de las mujeres. No compite, ni se le compara, con los dos grupos anteriores.



En casi cualquier actividad humana (a excepción a las típicamente femeninas) la distribución estadística de hombres geniales y desastrosos es superior en los extremos de la grafica (campana de Gauss) al de las mujeres, que están mas cerca de la media. Por eso es casi imposible ver mujeres que destaquen en actividades mixtas si se aplican criterios objetivos (pensemos en el ajedrez), esto ocurre porque ahí quien destaca es de los mejores entre los mejores. En una actividad tan elitista como es el pilotaje de aviones de alta tecnología, y rizando el rizo, la habilitación para aterrizar en portaaviones, debe ser muy raro encontrar mujeres salvo que exista algún tipo de "acción positiva".


----------



## tatenen (7 Feb 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> Te equivocas.
> 
> El cerebro de la mujer está evolutivamente peor adaptado y tiene dificultades con relación a la percepción espacial y de distancias.
> 
> ...



Bueno, el cerebro de la mujer no es mejor ni peor, es simplemente diferente, está menos adaptado para cosas "técnicas", percepción espacial, etc, pero luego tiene mejor adaptación en temas emocionales que los tíos. Es lo de toda la vida: los tíos vamos de caza y las mujeres cuidan de la prole y de cosas de casa, relaciones entre miembros de la tribu, etc. Es lo que es después de millones de años de evolución, al final lo que es cierto es que somos complemtarios, algo que las élites se han ido cargando últimamente.

Por otro lado, en el tema del accidente, pues son cosas que pasan, apontar en un portaaviones no es cosa fácil, no se hace de forma automática, el piloto tiene que hacer por deecto un "hard landing" en una pista muy corta y encima que se mueve. Se tiene que asegurar que el gancho va a enganchar el cable, cuando aterriza tiene que acelerar a lo bestia, encender postquemadores, etc, porque si no trinca el cable tiene que abortar el aterrizaje y tiene que llevar empuje suficiente para el go-round, para volver a levantar vuelo. Vamos, que da igual que el f-35 sea una mierda, accidntes en portaaviones, sobre todo al aterrizar, haberlos haylos.

Por último, la gente se piensa que nosotros compramos (o compraremos) el F-35 porque nos viene bien. Y lo siento pero no. La USA tiene una industria militar enorme, y la otan les sirve, para entre otras cosas, endosarnos sus armas, y a veces esas armas son una puta mierda. No es la primera vez que nos endosan un caza que no nos sirve para nada. Hace la tira, cuando el f-104 se demostró ser una puta mierda de caza, encima lo más peligroso que había, nos los comimos todos los putos gilipollas marionetas de la otan en europa, pero todos todos, el avión de las viudas lo llamaban.


----------



## plakaplaka (7 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> No jodas nene que ha sido una fémina...



"Va, mujer, aterrízalo tú..." , último registro de la caja negra.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Del accidente en el USS _Carl Vinson_, el 24 de enero.



No se ve enlace ni video ??


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Bueno, el cerebro de la mujer no es mejor ni peor, es simplemente diferente, está menos adaptado para cosas "técnicas", percepción espacial, etc, pero luego tiene mejor adaptación en temas emocionales que los tíos. Es lo de toda la vida: los tíos vamos de caza y las mujeres cuidan de la prole y de cosas de casa, relaciones entre miembros de la tribu, etc. Es lo que es después de millones de años de evolución, al final lo que es cierto es que somos complemtarios, algo que las élites se han ido cargando últimamente.
> 
> Por otro lado, en el tema del accidente, pues son cosas que pasan, apontar en un portaaviones no es cosa fácil, no se hace de forma automática, el piloto tiene que hacer por deecto un "hard landing" en una pista muy corta y encima que se mueve. Se tiene que asegurar que el gancho va a enganchar el cable, cuando aterriza tiene que acelerar a lo bestia, encender postquemadores, etc, porque si no trinca el cable tiene que abortar el aterrizaje y tiene que llevar empuje suficiente para el go-round, para volver a levantar vuelo. Vamos, que da igual que el f-35 sea una mierda, accidntes en portaaviones, sobre todo al aterrizar, haberlos haylos.
> 
> Por último, la gente se piensa que nosotros compramos (o compraremos) el F-35 porque nos viene bien. Y lo siento pero no. La USA tiene una industria militar enorme, y la otan les sirve, para entre otras cosas, endosarnos sus armas, y a veces esas armas son una puta mierda. No es la primera vez que nos endosan un caza que no nos sirve para nada. Hace la tira, cuando el f-104 se demostró ser una puta mierda de caza, encima lo más peligroso que había, nos los comimos todos los putos gilipollas marionetas de la otan en europa, pero todos todos, el avión de las viudas lo llamaban.





Lo de las viudas era por Alemania, los 104 españoles no tuvieron viudas. Quizá fue debido al uso, condiciones, pilotos, etc, etc
Lo de las viudas era por alemania


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (7 Feb 2022)

Y el vídeo ?


----------



## tatenen (7 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Lo de las viudas era por Alemania, los 104 españoles no tuvieron viudas. Quizá fue debido al uso, condiciones, pilotos, etc, etc
> Lo de las viudas era por alemania



Alemania, Holanda, varios países, los pilotos españoles, aunque no nos lo creamos, son bastante mejores...


----------



## Nicors (7 Feb 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Buena forma de gastar 117 millones de dolares.



Esta por 180 con todos los extras incluidos.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Alemania, Holanda, varios países, los pilotos españoles, aunque no nos lo creamos, son bastante mejores...



Cuando los compro Alemania, tenían una fuerza Aérea partiendo de 0, con exigencias de frontera OTAN,

Mira los canadienses también tuvieron muchas pérdidas,
Las pérdidas fueron muy elevadas, con cerca de 110 aviones accidentados en Europa. Su uso intensivo, principalmente para misiones de reconocimiento y bombardeo a baja cota fue un factor importante, y las condiciones meteorológicas adversas contribuyeron en casi el 50 % de las pérdidas accidentales. Las estructuras de los aviones tenían una media de 6000 horas de vuelo cuando fueron retirados; el triple que los _F-104_ de Alemania. Aviones excedentes _CF-104_ y _CF-104D_ fueron transferidos a Dinamarca,



De los españoles

Cabe destacar que ninguno de los _F-104_ se perdió en accidente durante las 17 000 horas de uso operacional en España, aunque también hay que señalar que solo fueron usados en el papel para el que el avión fue diseñado originalmente como interceptor y generalmente con muy buenas condiciones meteorológicas.[


----------



## Balbo (7 Feb 2022)

[QUOTE="tatenen, post: 39043197, member: 15832

Por último, la gente se piensa que nosotros compramos (o compraremos) el F-35 porque nos viene bien. Y lo siento pero no. La USA tiene una industria militar enorme, y la otan les sirve, para entre otras cosas, endosarnos sus armas, y a veces esas armas son una puta mierda. No es la primera vez que nos endosan un caza que no nos sirve para nada. Hace la tira, cuando el f-104 se demostró ser una puta mierda de caza, encima lo más peligroso que había, nos los comimos todos los putos gilipollas marionetas de la otan en europa, pero todos todos, el avión de las viudas lo llamaban.
[/QUOTE]

Totalmente de acuerdo. Esperemos que no compren aquí el F-35, porque entre otras cosas ¿A quién se le ocurrió que España necesita portaaviones? Joder, si tenemos 10-12 portaaviones naturales que son insumergibles, que son nuestras islas. Basando en las islas Eurofighter para ataque naval, España hunde todo lo que flota desde Argelia a la mitad del Atlántico. Y por bastante menos dinero.

Pero la "permeabilidad" (por decirlo suavemente) de la Armada al inservible material americano es suicida.


----------



## tatenen (7 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Cuando los compro Alemania, tenían una fuerza Aérea partiendo de 0, con exigencias de frontera OTAN,
> 
> Mira los canadienses también tuvieron muchas pérdidas,
> Las pérdidas fueron muy elevadas, con cerca de 110 aviones accidentados en Europa. Su uso intensivo, principalmente para misiones de reconocimiento y bombardeo a baja cota fue un factor importante, y las condiciones meteorológicas adversas contribuyeron en casi el 50 % de las pérdidas accidentales. Las estructuras de los aviones tenían una media de 6000 horas de vuelo cuando fueron retirados; el triple que los _F-104_ de Alemania. Aviones excedentes _CF-104_ y _CF-104D_ fueron transferidos a Dinamarca,
> ...



Ese avión era muy bonito y molaba mucho porque era uy rápido, pero era una castaña como caza o como cualueir otra cosa, de qué te sirve romper records de velocidad o de trepada si no puedes maniobrar y en despegue y aterrizaje, al mínimo viento cruzado te vas al guano.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Feb 2022)

Balbo dijo:


> Pero la "permeabilidad" (por decirlo suavemente) de la Armada al inservible material americano es suicida.



¿Qué interés podrían tener entonces Rusia y China en ese material inservible?


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Feb 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> El mishap de "Revlon" no tiene misterio. Ward "Mooch" Carroll, ex- Tomcat RIO, nos lo explica aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira bien: 



Le dicen "Raise your gear" y "Power" (levanta el tren de aterrizaje y aplica potencia). Eso es previo al giro + guiñada. Ya estaba abortado el aterrizaje, no estaba corrigiendo bruscamente con timón, que es lo que al parecer cortaba el aire y apagaba los motores, simplemente se le apagó el motor en el peor momento.

Murió gente experta, más que esa chica y el motor lo cambiaron en modelos posteriores.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Ese avión era muy bonito y molaba mucho porque era uy rápido, pero era una castaña como caza o como cualueir otra cosa, de qué te sirve romper records de velocidad o de trepada si no puedes maniobrar y en despegue y aterrizaje, al mínimo viento cruzado te vas al guano.



Era para lo que era, interceptación a gran altura de bombarderos. 

Usarlo a baja cota, como bombardero. 

Otra cosa es, la razón pq lo compraron los OTAN. Si sobornos, o pq no había otra cosa


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933999
> 
> 
> Qué podía salir mal...



los colores de la medalla indican que ya llega el DOLOR (sPAIN)


----------



## tatenen (7 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Era para lo que era, interceptación a gran altura de bombarderos.
> 
> Usarlo a baja cota, como bombardero.
> 
> Otra cosa es, la razón pq lo compraron los OTAN. Si sobornos, o pq no había otra cosa



Joer, pos la misma razón por la que tenemos que comprar el f-35, nos comemos sus productos, sean buenos o una castaña. Y no sé si el F-35 es una mierda realemente como lo pintan o no, l que sí está claro, es que no lo necesitamos.

Y cosas de la vida, durante la guerra de vietnam anunciaban el f-104 con viñetas donde se veían f-104 derribando a mig-21. Lo llevaron (muy poco tiempo allí), y resulta que hubo 2 o 3 combates mig-21 vs f-104 donde obviamente, los f-104 cayeron en cero coma, pues bien, cuando encuentres un artículo, documental o documento donde lo mencionen, me avisas y te doy 1000 euros. Como en la guerra de corea, que el ratio de derribos en dogfights fue de 9 a a 1 para los nordcoreanos, y los usanos lo vendieron justo al revés...


----------



## tatenen (7 Feb 2022)

Balbo dijo:


> [QUOTE="tatenen, post: 39043197, member: 15832
> 
> Por último, la gente se piensa que nosotros compramos (o compraremos) el F-35 porque nos viene bien. Y lo siento pero no. La USA tiene una industria militar enorme, y la otan les sirve, para entre otras cosas, endosarnos sus armas, y a veces esas armas son una puta mierda. No es la primera vez que nos endosan un caza que no nos sirve para nada. Hace la tira, cuando el f-104 se demostró ser una puta mierda de caza, encima lo más peligroso que había, nos los comimos todos los putos gilipollas marionetas de la otan en europa, pero todos todos, el avión de las viudas lo llamaban.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Esperemos que no compren aquí el F-35, porque entre otras cosas ¿A quién se le ocurrió que España necesita portaaviones? Joder, si tenemos 10-12 portaaviones naturales que son insumergibles, que son nuestras islas. Basando en las islas Eurofighter para ataque naval, España hunde todo lo que flota desde Argelia a la mitad del Atlántico. Y por bastante menos dinero.

Pero la "permeabilidad" (por decirlo suavemente) de la Armada al inservible material americano es suicida.
[/QUOTE]
Es que auqnue funcionara de puta madre, NO necesitamos ese aparato. No ya la pasta que cuestan, es lo que cuesta su mantenimiento, es como si un remero medio que gana 2000 netos al mes, sueldo queno está mal, se compra, en lugar de un ibiza, un audi de 60k, que seguro que el audi es mejor, pero no lo necesita, coño.


----------



## reconvertido (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Solo servis para justificar las paguitas de las asociaciones hembristas que lean esto. Si es que no eres una hembrista paguitera infiltrada.
> 
> las pilotos son anecdoticas, y las que haya seguro que tienen menos errores humanos que los hombres, por la presion de ser 1 de cada mil hombres.
> 
> ...



Hace falta fuerza física ara soportar la aceleraciones en el cuello.
Ta luec.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Joer, pos la misma razón por la que tenemos que comprar el f-35, nos comemos sus productos, sean buenos o una castaña. Y no sé si el F-35 es una mierda realemente como lo pintan o no, l que sí está claro, es que no lo necesitamos.
> 
> Y cosas de la vida, durante la guerra de vietnam anunciaban el f-104 con viñetas donde se veían f-104 derribando a mig-21. Lo llevaron (muy poco tiempo allí), y resulta que hubo 2 o 3 combates mig-21 vs f-104 donde obviamente, los f-104 cayeron en cero coma, pues bien, cuando encuentres un artículo, documental o documento donde lo mencionen, me avisas y te doy 1000 euros. Como en la guerra de corea, que el ratio de derribos en dogfights fue de 9 a a 1 para los nordcoreanos, y los usanos lo vendieron justo al revés...



Coño, el MIg 21 no era un bombardero, lo mismo les pasó a los pakistaníes contra los MIg 21 indios.

Lo mismo que los argentinos con Mirage III a baja cota contra harrier.

A que los British no subieron los harrier a cota de Mirage III?

Como si pones un mig25 a hacer giros y Cabriolas

Que para la Armada no haya otra opción, pq solo hay uno que despegue en vertical para los mini portaaviones, es otra cosa.
Que miren a ver drones.


----------



## tatenen (7 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Coño, el MIg 21 no era un bombardero, lo mismo les pasó a los pakistaníes contra los MIg 21 indios.
> 
> Lo mismo que los argentinos con Mirage III a baja cota contra harrier.
> 
> ...



cada aparato vale para lo que vale. el mig-21 es un interceptor puro, con una agilidad mucho mayor de la que se le estimó. pero los usanos se creen dios y pasa lo que pasa. y los mirage iii, ya les vale a los argentinos, entrar al trapo a baja cota...


----------



## reconvertido (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> ¿qué sensores utiliza un F35 para aterrizar?
> 
> simplemente con que se guie con GPS-mil ya puede ser jammeado y spoofeado (via replay attacks) por los chinos.



Usan sistemas que están el portaviones, son balizas electrónicas que le permiten posicionarse respecto al portaaviones.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> cada aparato vale para lo que vale. el mig-21 es un interceptor puro, con una agilidad mucho mayor de la que se le estimó. pero los usanos se creen dios y pasa lo que pasa. y los mirage iii, ya les vale a los argentinos, entrar al trapo a baja cota...



Es que el f104 era un misil con alas. 

Meterle bombas, y misiles antibuque, pues eso.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La diferencia radica en que estos hijos de puta, te obligan a comprar la mierda por la que han invertido miles y miles de millones de dolares, y nosotros por nuestro submarino que se hunde no puja ni Dios.



Jejejej....Apañoles, no queremos que salgais a la mar en modo sigiloso. Vuestro proyecto será boicoteado y ninguneado como todo lo que haceis. NO TENEIS PERMISO DE VUESTRO AMO para hacer nada, sólo teneis permiso para empufaros con lo que se os ordene y PUUUNTO!!


----------



## Nicors (7 Feb 2022)

Balbo dijo:


> [QUOTE="tatenen, post: 39043197, member: 15832
> 
> Por último, la gente se piensa que nosotros compramos (o compraremos) el F-35 porque nos viene bien. Y lo siento pero no. La USA tiene una industria militar enorme, y la otan les sirve, para entre otras cosas, endosarnos sus armas, y a veces esas armas son una puta mierda. No es la primera vez que nos endosan un caza que no nos sirve para nada. Hace la tira, cuando el f-104 se demostró ser una puta mierda de caza, encima lo más peligroso que había, nos los comimos todos los putos gilipollas marionetas de la otan en europa, pero todos todos, el avión de las viudas lo llamaban.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Esperemos que no compren aquí el F-35, porque entre otras cosas ¿A quién se le ocurrió que España necesita portaaviones? Joder, si tenemos 10-12 portaaviones naturales que son insumergibles, que son nuestras islas. Basando en las islas Eurofighter para ataque naval, España hunde todo lo que flota desde Argelia a la mitad del Atlántico. Y por bastante menos dinero.

Pero la "permeabilidad" (por decirlo suavemente) de la Armada al inservible material americano es suicida.
[/QUOTE]
La armada española está muy enraizada con la de usa. No sólo por el aegis; quieren misiles americanos por encima de los europeos; quieren helicópteros usa antes que europeos. La armada no obedece a criterios defensivos de España sino de la otan. 
Es que no solo no necesitamos lhp es que ni hace falta el f35. La avión ya se encarga de la defensa antiaérea y del bombardeo.
Yo basaría la armada solo en 8 o 10 corbetas de litoral misileras y otros tanto de submarinos lanza misiles.


----------



## Scarjetas (7 Feb 2022)

No se en donde pero leí, que al piloto le dió una repentinitis, dijo por radio, "mierda de vacuna" y eyectó...tenía sus dosis pertinentes.


----------



## tatenen (7 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Esperemos que no compren aquí el F-35, porque entre otras cosas ¿A quién se le ocurrió que España necesita portaaviones? Joder, si tenemos 10-12 portaaviones naturales que son insumergibles, que son nuestras islas. Basando en las islas Eurofighter para ataque naval, España hunde todo lo que flota desde Argelia a la mitad del Atlántico. Y por bastante menos dinero.
> 
> Pero la "permeabilidad" (por decirlo suavemente) de la Armada al inservible material americano es suicida.
> 
> ...



Sí sí, nuestra defensa está optimizada par a lo que la otan quiera, pero no para lo que nos interesa, léase el moro, total, ceuta y melilla no son otan, y canarias, en toería sí pero sabemos todos que si el moro las toma, la otan nos manda cerca, como cuando el fletán...


----------



## Balbo (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Sí sí, nuestra defensa está optimizada par a lo que la otan quiera, pero no para lo que nos interesa, léase el moro, total, ceuta y melilla no son otan, y canarias, en toería sí pero sabemos todos que si el moro las toma, la otan nos manda cerca, como cuando el fletán...



En la Armada Española llevan 50 años sin enterarse de la superioridad táctica del misil aéreo sobre el barco de superficie. En las Malvinas se demostró. Con 5, repito CINCO, misiles Exocet , algunas bombas de época de Vietnam y muchos cojones, los argentinos estuvieron a punto de echar a pique toda la flota inglesa.

Pero aquí no se enteran (o no quieren)


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933999
> 
> 
> Qué podía salir mal...


----------



## Nicors (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Sí sí, nuestra defensa está optimizada par a lo que la otan quiera, pero no para lo que nos interesa, léase el moro, total, ceuta y melilla no son otan, y canarias, en toería sí pero sabemos todos que si el moro las toma, la otan nos manda cerca, como cuando el fletán...



Por eso te digo. La armada actual está sobredimensinada y mal preparada para proteger los territorios españoles.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

Balbo dijo:


> En la Armada Española llevan 50 años sin enterarse de la superioridad táctica del misil aéreo sobre el barco de superficie. En las Malvinas se demostró. Con 5, repito CINCO, misiles Exocet , algunas bombas de época de Vietnam y muchos cojones, los argentinos estuvieron a punto de echar a pique toda la flota inglesa.
> 
> Pero aquí no se enteran (o no quieren)



Bueno, a toda, toda, a parte que los British con solo 2 torpedos de la 2GM dejaron a toda la armada Argentina en Puerto.


----------



## tatenen (7 Feb 2022)

Balbo dijo:


> En la Armada Española llevan 50 años sin enterarse de la superioridad táctica del misil aéreo sobre el barco de superficie. En las Malvinas se demostró. Con 5, repito CINCO, misiles Exocet , algunas bombas de época de Vietnam y muchos cojones, los argentinos estuvieron a punto de echar a pique toda la flota inglesa.
> 
> Pero aquí no se enteran (o no quieren)



Sé la historia de los exocet, no solo solo tenían 5 y francia se negó a vender más, sino que encima, francia se negó a facilitar la "receta" para meter las coordenadas desde el Super Etendard, los misiles acababan de llegar y aún estaba el personal francés con el "soporte", pues francia cogió e incumplió el contrato madnando a los técncios a casa. Los argentinos, por boludos que fuera, consiguieron "hackear" y poder usarlos, canibalizaron un super etendendard para mantener a los otros y obviamente, si llegan a tener más exocet, como dices, mandan a pique a la flota de su graciosa majestad. En ese caso, UK tenía un plan b: ataque nuclear a Buenos Aires, pero eso es otra historia. La historia más cojonuda de todo ese conflicto ue cuando un argentino con su aermacchi disparó a la flota y consiguió huir de ella volando a baja cota entre los barcos, asegurándose que no le iban a disparar porque se alcanzarían entre ellos. O los bombazos de los A-4 a los barcos, un avión que les había costado 100k dólares la unidad, comprados de segunda mano en milanuncios.es .... Claro, que nosotros solo sabemos de las cagadas argentinas, que las inglesas bien que se han disimulado...


----------



## tatenen (7 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Por eso te digo. La armada actual está sobredimensinada y mal preparada para proteger los territorios españoles.



Como diría nuestro qeurido Dr Don Simón, está, si acaso, para defender como mucho 2 objetivos en afganistán o ucrania...


----------



## Diquesi (7 Feb 2022)

das kind dijo:


> ¿Estaba a los mandos?



Se rumorea de que el avión lo llevaba una mujer


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Mira bien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






_-I was on active duty when this happened and I happen to be a plankowner of the Abraham Lincoln CVN-72. It was well known in the Navy at the time that the pilot was dangerous. she had been rushed through the training pipeline and is was known that she had made a number of errors in the training that would have prevented a male pilot from graduating from flight school. These were ignored because the USN was under great pressure from Congress to get a female fighter pilot in the air for PR purposes. The results of ignoring those events are shown here.




-My brother was a senior training Captain for an airline and before that a B-1 Bomber squadron commander in the USAF. As a training captain for the airline he stated to me that women pilots failed check rides at a consistently higher rate than the men. The more difficult the location of the airport used in the check ride process, for example one of the airports used was in Columbia in a mountainous region, women pilots failed the process at a much higher rate. Whatever the reasons why, it's a fact._






Dejarlas salir de la cocina y subirlas a una máquina de guerra es lo que tiene.


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933999
> 
> 
> Qué podía salir mal...



¿En serio que eso era el piloto?, ya me imagino seguro lo que pasó o sino una mala regla.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Hace falta fuerza física ara soportar la aceleraciones en el cuello.
> Ta luec.



tb hay mujeres con mas fuerza fisica que muchos hombres

Lo dicho, estamos hablando de elegir a 1 entre diez mil, no van a elegir a la que lo haga mal.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> cada aparato vale para lo que vale. el mig-21 es un interceptor puro, con una agilidad mucho mayor de la que se le estimó. pero los usanos se creen dios y pasa lo que pasa. y los mirage iii, ya les vale a los argentinos, entrar al trapo a baja cota...



un regalito


----------



## reconvertido (7 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> tb hay mujeres con mas fuerza fisica que muchos hombres
> 
> Lo dicho, estamos hablando de elegir a 1 entre diez mil, no van a elegir a la que lo haga mal.



No en cuello ni trapecios.
Y eso incluye torax y core para estabilizar los superiores.

Respecto al aproximamiento al portaaviones, mira las siglas ILP, instrument landing approach.
Es lo que hacen en aeropuertos.
Los portas será una variante militar.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Joer, pos la misma razón por la que tenemos que comprar el f-35, nos comemos sus productos, sean buenos o una castaña. Y no sé si el F-35 es una mierda realemente como lo pintan o no, l que sí está claro, es que no lo necesitamos.
> 
> Y cosas de la vida, durante la guerra de vietnam anunciaban el f-104 con viñetas donde se veían f-104 derribando a mig-21. Lo llevaron (muy poco tiempo allí), y resulta que hubo 2 o 3 combates mig-21 vs f-104 donde obviamente, los f-104 cayeron en cero coma, pues bien, cuando encuentres un artículo, documental o documento donde lo mencionen, me avisas y te doy 1000 euros. Como en la guerra de corea, que el ratio de derribos en dogfights fue de 9 a a 1 para los nordcoreanos, y los usanos lo vendieron justo al revés...



Los Gusanos son contadores de peliculas oficiales. Con ellas manejan la narrativa y voltean la realidad de sus grandes cagadas y asesinatos masivos y los convierten en grandes hazañas y bombardeos pacificadores para mantener la "paz y la democracia mundial"


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Feb 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No en cuello ni trapecios.
> Y eso incluye torax y core para estabilizar los superiores.
> 
> Respecto al aproximamiento al portaaviones, mira las siglas ILP, instrument landing approach.
> ...








Instrument Landing System (ILS)


Definition Instrument Landing System (ILS) is defined as a precision runway approach aid based on two radio beams which together provide pilots with both vertical and horizontal guidance during an approach to land. Description An Instrument Landing System is a precision runway approach aid...




skybrary.aero





Pues si un avion de combate usa algo asi para aterrizar en un portaaviones, el sabotaje es obvio.



> An Instrument Landing System is a precision runway approach aid employing two radio beams to provide pilots with vertical and horizontal guidance during the landing approach.



Cualquier señal RF es vulnerable a jamming.

Toda la electronica militar moderna solo es util cuando se matan follacamellas zarraspastrosos.

Contra un pais altamente desarrollado tecnologicamente como China es un riesgo constante, si no pasan más cosas así es porque Beijing no quiere.


----------



## Chapapote1 (7 Feb 2022)

En fuentes rapaleras se comenta que fue a causa de la vacuna. Que lo dijo el propio piloto antes de estrellarse.


----------



## bigmaller (7 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Ese avión era muy bonito y molaba mucho porque era uy rápido, pero era una castaña como caza o como cualueir otra cosa, de qué te sirve romper records de velocidad o de trepada si no puedes maniobrar y en despegue y aterrizaje, al mínimo viento cruzado te vas al guano.



Era un interceptor. Era bueno para lo que fue hecho.
Ese avion se hizo para llegar rapido y alto a donde tenia que llegar para disparar dos misiles y volver. Fin.


----------



## Tanchus (7 Feb 2022)

Menudo penco quieren colocarnos los americanos...


----------



## vinavil (7 Feb 2022)

Diquesi dijo:


> Se rumorea de que el avión lo llevaba una mujer






Espero que el rumor no venga de la seccion de comentarios en algunos periódicos con subnormales diciendo que se trata de una mujer porque se oye una voz femenina en el video con la pantalla. Lo que se oye es una conversación de fondo entre un hombre y una mujer que puede que hasta venga de un televisor.


"Judging from.the voice on the video, she added it to her social media for likes. While the rest of the world continues to laugh at us. Thanks Joe."










Leaked video sees $100m US F-35 stealth fighter crash land on carrier


Leaked video of a US Navy F-35 stealth fighter jet that crashed into the South China Sea last month has surfaced. Video shows the moment $100m jet slams into the aircraft carrier and explodes.




www.dailymail.co.uk







Supongo que estos otros, el último estrellado hace 15 días también los pilotaba la de la foto sacada de internet.






__





U.S. Navy working to recover F-35 warplane that fell into South China Sea


SOUTHCHINASEA-USA/F35:U.S. Navy working to recover F-35 warplane that fell into South China Sea




news.trust.org








Es de dominio público que ese avión es un avión de chichinabo. Ya hace mucho que se dijo que se habían gastado un pastizal en desarrollarlo y que tiene un montón de problemas.





__





The Hidden Troubles of the F-35 | Defense News







www.defensenews.com






"Sin embargo, la naturaleza exacta de estos problemas seguirá siendo desconocida para el público, incluso cuando la deficiencia en sí no esté clasificada. La Oficina del Programa Conjunto F-35 se negó a caracterizar las siete deficiencias críticas restantes del avión de combate, pero dijo en un comunicado que ha identificado y probado soluciones para cada problema.

*"*Los detalles de [deficiencias], incluso [deficiencias] no clasificadas, no son publicables porque la información es operacionalmente sensible, y su liberación podría ser perjudicial para los combatientes de guerra estadounidenses e internacionales que operan F-35 en todo el mundo", dijo la portavoz de la JPO F-35 Laura Seal.

Seal señaló que todas las deficiencias críticas restantes se clasifican como cuestiones de categoría 1B, que representan un "impacto crítico en la preparación para la misión". Los problemas más graves de la categoría 1A indican un riesgo para la vida del operador."


"WASHINGTON - En los últimos años, EE. UU. Los líderes del Departamento de Defensa han pasado de citar problemas técnicos como su mayor preocupación para el programa F-35 a lamentar el gasto de comprar y mantener el avión.

Pero la realidad puede ser peor. Según documentos obtenidos exclusivamente por Defense News, el F-35 sigue empañado por defectos y fallas que, si no se fijan, podrían crear riesgos para la seguridad del piloto y poner en tela de juicio la capacidad del avión de combate para cumplir partes clave de su misión:

Los pilotos F-35B y F-35C, obligados a observar limitaciones en la velocidad del aire para evitar daños en el fuselaje del F-35 o el revestimiento furtivo. Espigas de presión de la cabina que causan dolor "insoportable" en los oídos y los senos paranasales. Problemas con la pantalla montada en el casco y la cámara de visión nocturna que contribuyen a la dificultad de aterrizar el F-35C en un portaaviones.

*Haga clic aquí para obtener más información sobre los problemas ocultos del F-35.*

Estos son algunos de los problemas con el jet que los documentos describen como deficiencias de la categoría 1, la designación dada a fallas importantes que afectan la seguridad o la eficacia de la misión.

Trece de los defectos más graves se describen en detalle, incluidas las circunstancias asociadas con cada problema, cómo afecta a las operaciones del F-35 y los planes del Departamento de Defensa para mejorarlo.

Todos menos un par de estos problemas han escapado al intenso escrutinio del Congreso y los medios de comunicación. Se ha aludido brevemente a algunos otros en informes de grupos de vigilancia gubernam"



La de la foto:









US Navy Selects First Woman Directly for F-35C After Earning Wings of Gold in Meridian


MERIDIAN, Miss. - The U.S. Navy selected its first woman to go directly from earning designation as a naval aviator to postgraduate flight training in the F-35C Lightning II.



www.navy.mil






Los EE. UU. La Marina seleccionó a su primera mujer en pasar directamente de obtener la designación como aviadora naval al entrenamiento de vuelo de posgrado en el F-35C Lightning II.


Suzelle Thomas, asignada a las "Águilas" del Escuadrón de Entrenamiento (VT) 7, recibió sus Alas de Oro junto con siete compañeros aviadores navales y un aviador de la Armada Italiana durante una ceremonia en la capilla a bordo de la Estación Aérea Naval (NAS) Meridian, el 1 de octubre. 29.


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Feb 2022)

Balbo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Esperemos que no compren aquí el F-35, porque entre otras cosas ¿A quién se le ocurrió que España necesita portaaviones? Joder, si tenemos 10-12 portaaviones naturales que son insumergibles, que son nuestras islas. Basando en las islas Eurofighter para ataque naval, España hunde todo lo que flota desde Argelia a la mitad del Atlántico. Y por bastante menos dinero.
> 
> Pero la "permeabilidad" (por decirlo suavemente) de la Armada al inservible material americano es suicida.



¿pero tu sabes lo que es un portaaviones? A ver si te crees que va solito por el mundo, aparte de lo que lleva encima, ¿que te vas a quedar en la islita mirando con los prismaticos mientras te meten pepinazos desde debajo del agua ?


----------



## vinavil (7 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> No jodas nene que ha sido una fémina...




En este foro siempre. Busque ustec los hilos del Ever Given. 










"Me culparon por bloquear el canal de Suez" - BBC News Mundo


La primera capitana de barco de Egipto se defiende de los rumores falsos que insinúan que tuvo algo que ver en el bloqueo al canal de Suez que impactó al comercio marítimo mundial.




www.bbc.com







Se había difundido la noticia de que un enorme buque carguero, el Ever Given, se había atascado en el canal de Suez, bloqueando una de las principales rutas marítimas del mundo.
Pero mientras revisaba su teléfono, comenzó a leer varios rumores en internet que decían que ella era la culpable.
"Me sorprendió", dice Marwa, quien es la primera mujer capitán de barco de Egipto.
En el momento del bloqueo de Suez, Elselehdar estaba trabajando como primera oficial, al mando del Aida IV, a cientos de kilómetros de distancia en Alejandría.











es verdad que el patron del barco "Ever Given" es una mujer????


No entiendo tanta especulación cuando hay un pene dibujado. Es evidente que la culpa es del patriarcado.




www.burbuja.info







Y cuando falla, se sigue como el tonto de la linde:



"En todo caso habrá que averiguar si hay mujeres entre los prácticos del canal."

"Ya podemos hacer csi a ver la lista de funcis del canal.."


----------



## NIKK (8 Feb 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> En este foro siempre. Busque ustec los hilos del Ever Given.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, seamos realistas y eso no tiene nada que ver con el machismo; las mujeres en general son bastante inútiles, las cosas como son. No confundamos eso con odio hacia la mujer; cada uno es como es y la mujer es así, ni mejor, ni peor.


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> un regalito



Mola!


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Los Gusanos son contadores de peliculas oficiales. Con ellas manejan la narrativa y voltean la realidad de sus grandes cagadas y asesinatos masivos y los convierten en grandes hazañas y bombardeos pacificadores para mantener la "paz y la democracia mundial"



Es un espanto, sí, pero les funciona. Tengo un colega venezolano que ha escapado de ahí, y aún me decía que usa les iba a ayudar, yo explica'ndole que losusanos no tienen amigos, solo intereses, y que no se pueden fiar, les ayudarán si les interesa, si no ahí se pudran.


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Era un interceptor. Era bueno para lo que fue hecho.
> Ese avion se hizo para llegar rapido y alto a donde tenia que llegar para disparar dos misiles y volver. Fin.



Era un buen interceptor para intercepatar bombarderos pesados de la urss siempre bajo cotnrol radar de tieaa, como dices, sube rápido, dispara, y vuelve. Lo malo es que como dije en algún mensaje arriba, los gusanos se subieron arriba y pensaron que podían hacer lo mismo con los mig-21 en veitnam, y el resultado fue que sí, subieron, pero bajaron más rápido de lo que tenían previsto. Pero nada que la propaganda genocida gusana no pueda "maquillar", total, viven de su propaganda y de imprimir dinero.

Todos aquí sabemos que si un día por un casual USA desapareciera al completo, incluyendo a TODOS sus habitantes, buenos y malos, el mundo sería un lugar mucho mejor, y tendría la posibilidad de que viviéramos unos años en paz.


----------



## das kind (8 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No tiene porqué hacerlo peor, porque no hace falta fuerza fisica, y porque sea cuales sean las caracteristicas que hagan falta, al elegir 1 cada millon de mujeres para el puesto, seguro que será apta sí o sí



El hecho de que haya tan pocas mujeres piloto demuestra que hace falta una gran conducción física para llevar un pájaro de esos como hay que llevarlo.


----------



## PasoLeati (8 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Mira bien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Marchando una de hardcore aeropr0n.


El F-14 tiene los motores más separados de la línea longitudinal del avión, que por ejemplo un F-18:








Esto significa que en caso de asimetría de empuje motriz, tiene una tendencia más acusada a guiñar hacia el lado del motor que pierde empuje.


El Tomcat es una mala bestia de 27+ tonaladas a plena carga, optimizada aerodinámicamente para el vuelo supersónico. Para darle una oportunidad de apontar a velocidades razonables, los diseñadores de Grumman sacrificaron todo el borde de fuga de las alas para flaps de envergadura total. Así que el Tomcat carece de alerones. El control de alabeo se hace, a gran velocidad con las alas aflechadas, mediante movimiento diferencial de los estabilizadores horizontales (stabilators). A baja velocidad con las alas sin flecha (como durante el apontaje), el control de alabeo se hace mediante spoilers:







Los spoilers no son lo ideal para el control de alabeo durante el apontaje. En esas condiciones (elevado ángulo de ataque y baja velocidad) adolecen de menor autoridad, generan más drag, y al levantarse disminuyen la sustentación del ala (Haynes Hint: spoiler significa "expoliador de sustentación").


Así que de serie tenemos dos semillas de desastre plantadas en el F-14: Mayor tendencia a guiñar en caso de asimetría motriz, y pobre control de alabeo en la fase de apontaje.



Como explica "Mooch", despues de algunas tragedias _("NATOPS is written in blood")_ la USN estableció el siguiente procedimiento para un F-14 con pérdida de empuje en un motor a baja velocidad y altura:

1. Controlar el AoA (Angle of Attack, ángulo de ataque, cuan hacia arriba apunta el morro del avión con respecto a la dirección de vuelo), *manteniéndolo a 14 como mucho*. (Porque cuanto mayor el AoA a baja velocidad con problemas de empuje en un motor, mayor la posibilidad de entrar en pérdida y caernos como un ladrillo).

2. Usar el timón de dirección (2 en el Tomcat) para corregir la guiñada hacia el lado del motor que pierde potencia (si guiñamos a la izquierda porque nos falla el motor de babor, pedal derecho y timón a estribor), *suplementando* con palanca. (Es decir, mejor usa los timones de dirección, y no los spoilers, por los inconvenientes de éstos arriba descritos).

3. Mandos de gases: *Lo necesario* para que el avión ascienda. (Sin pasarnos dando un puñetazo hasta MIL).

4. Tren arriba (para minimizar el drag en esta coyuntura crítica).

5. Si claramente lo anterior no esta funcionando, no dudes: PUNCH OUT !!!


Durante el apontaje fatídico "Revlon" experimentó un compressor stall en el motor de babor. El indicador TIT (Turbine Inlet Temperature) inmediatamente le dió un aviso (visual y *AURAL*) de ello.

Debido a la asimetría motriz, el Tomcat empezó a guiñar y a alabear hacia babor (hacia el motor que perdía potencia, el izquierdo).

En vez de seguir el procedimiento manteniendo el AoA a 14 máximo, dejó que el AoA aumentara.

En vez de seguir el procedimiento corrigiendo con timones de dirección, movió la palanca para alabear hacia estribor.

En vez de seguir el procedimiento aumentando gases lo justo y necesario, los empujó hasta MIL. (Dos tazas más de asimetría motriz).


Todo eso no hizo más que exacerbar la guiñada y el alabeo hacia babor, hasta que el Tomcat entró en pérdida, dió el hachazo hacia la izquierda, cayó como un ladrillo, y se estrelló invertido en el mar.


----------



## PasoLeati (8 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> ... De los españoles
> 
> Cabe destacar que ninguno de los _F-104_ se perdió en accidente durante las 17 000 horas de uso operacional en España, aunque también hay que señalar que solo fueron usados en el papel para el que el avión fue diseñado originalmente como interceptor y generalmente con muy buenas condiciones meteorológicas.




Aquí hay un buen relato sobre nuestros Starfighters: *HISTORIA DEL F-104 EN EL EJÉRCITO DEL AIRE*


----------



## remerus (8 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933999
> 
> 
> Qué podía salir mal...



Que guapa


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Feb 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Que guapa




No solo ha roto un cacharro de mas de 100 millones sino también el corazón de muchos foreros como el mío.

Esperemos que se confirme y podamos nombrarla la musa oficial del foro.


----------



## Daniel_Plainview (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## preludio (9 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Pues por eso pregunto.
> 
> En un foro no se deberia tener verguenza alguna a la hora de plantear posibilidades.
> 
> Que GPS-mil se puede trucar (bloquear-jamming, y alterar la posicion-spoofing) y eso afecta a la navegacion no es ninguna tonteria, así capturaron los iranies el drone RQ-170. Con ataques de pulse replay (añadiendo un delay a la señal para alterar la posicion en la que el drone creia que estaba aterrizando).



Bueno, vamos a ver.

Algunos tenéis un poco de obsesión con el gps.

Gps es una constelación de satélites propiedad de la navy y la usaf que lo usan como sistema de navegación, cuando captas la señal de tres satélites a la vez, te dan tus coordenadas y la altura.

En el aterrizaje de un avión eso no te da la precisión suficiente (salvo con un sistema de aumentación de señal, pero eso es otra historia, es el futuro y ahora mismo están en ello.)

La ayuda que hay en los aeródromos para aterrizar es el ILS, como ya han dicho. Hay tres tipos de ILS, en síntesis: se sintoniza en una frecuencia conocida al llegar a la pista, en el panel de instrumentos hay unas flechitas/barritas que indican arriba-abajo, izquierda-derecha y el piloto va ajustando, pero aterriza el piloto. Creo que sólo con el ILS-III les dejan aterrizar reglamentariamente con niebla absoluta.

Hace más de 20 años que en los porta tienen un sistema automático para el F-18, de manera que si va bien encarado, a la distancia de 200m el piloto puede apretar un botón y el sistema toma el control del avión y lo aterriza sólo. No lo conozco bien, ni si lo tienen en otros aviones.

Por ver un error de apontaje sin más, no puedes deducir porqué se ha producido, es absurdo hablar de interferencias…


----------



## BHAN83 (9 Feb 2022)

preludio dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a ver.
> 
> Algunos tenéis un poco de obsesión con el gps.
> 
> ...



Solo he puesto de ejemplo GPS-mil de como Iran pudo torearlo con spoofing en el incidente del RQ-170.

Si pudo eso la electronica militar iraní, qué no podrá hacer la electrónica militar china con otros sistemas que utilice el F35 para facilitar el aterrizaje?


----------



## preludio (9 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Solo he puesto de ejemplo GPS-mil de como Iran pudo torearlo con spoofing en el incidente del RQ-170.
> 
> Si pudo eso la electronica militar iraní, qué no podrá hacer la electrónica militar china con otros sistemas que utilice el F35 para facilitar el aterrizaje?



Compañero burbujo te he escrito un tocho esperando resolver tus dudas (me levanto a las siete), y veo que no.

En aquel incidente en Iran, el dron que recibe el control via satélite fué “engañado”. Los iraníes le superpusieron el link de control via satélite o desde el suelo y la aeronave lo “siguió”.

Tú lo que dices es que se puede provocar un accidente interfiriendo el ILS, para eso sería necesaria una radiofrecuencia muy fuerte, entonces:


practicamente freiría todos dispositivos electrónicos que estuvieran por ahí
tendrían que estar cerca del porta para hacer eso
sería claramente un acto de guerra

en resumen, descarta esa idea.


----------



## PasoLeati (12 Feb 2022)

"Mooch" _(ex- Tomcat RIO)_, "Hozer" _(ex- Tomcat driver & LSO)_ y "Rowdy" _(ex- Tomcat driver & test pilot)_ comentan el mishap del F-35 en el Vinson:




Los tres estan retirados de la USN, lo que significa que pueden darle al pico con relativa libertad, pero también que estan relativamente "out of the loop" en lo que a trastos recientes como el F-35 respecta.

Los tres volaron el Tomcat en su primera época _(F-14A, todavía con los motores TF30, y todavía sin sistema digital de control de vuelo)_, cuando apontarlo era una odisea. Todos se maravillan de lo comparativamente fáciles y precisos que son los apontajes con el F-35, cortesía de la gadgetería electrónica posmoderna para ayuda al apontaje.

Les llama mucho la atención el que se este filtrando alegremente tanto video _(incluido el PLAT, Pilot Landing Aid Television)_, y que el capitán del Vinson no este haciendo desfilar por el tablón a los marineros responsables ...


----------

